# How to mate Bosch 1617EVS to Makita track?



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

Okay, I'm getting desperate for control and realized that my Makita saw track is the ideal aid, but alas there are NO saw track guides for my Bosch :surprise:! I tried the DeWalt kit because of its many adapters, but it is a failure in 3 or 4 different, but critical, ways. We already know that while the Festool and Makita tracks are nearly identical, good 'ole Festertool creates ALL of its jigging kind of add-ons to work only with Festool, so the Fester guide won't work either, and ditto w/ Makita's. So given that the 1617EVS is one of the most common routers and these tracks have been around for years, I'm hoping that someone has solved this conundrum and will help me out.

Any suggestions?


TIA,
Bradley


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Plenty of free plans on-line to make one. Have you considered that?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I found an adapter on Amazon, but it isn't clear it will work on a Bosch. It comes with two different sizes and spacings of rods to fit into various routers. Check the Amazon site for details on size and spacing. 

https://www.amazon.com/Makita-19457...004Z55E9I/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8 

Personally, I'd rather use a shop made Exact Fit Dado Jig such as the one Mike has posted several times, particularly for dado, grooves and rabbets less than 24 inches long. (see second picture)

My Triton Track saw came with a plate for this purpose and the picture below is the Triton adapter that matches your description. You can take some Makita track to Rockler and trial fit it, but my searches show that Triton and Makita tracks are interchangeable. 

Triton TRTA001 Router Track Adapter | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

JOAT said:


> Plenty of free plans on-line to make one. Have you considered that?


Well no, I haven't and that is at the heart of this thread question. I searched before posting it, and got no hits here on RouterForums or on YouTube. If you have something in mind, then please share.


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> I found an adapter on Amazon, but it isn't clear it will work on a Bosch. It comes with two different sizes and spacings of rods to fit into various routers. Check the Amazon site for details on size and spacing.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Makita-19457...004Z55E9I/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> ...


Hey Tom, thanks for the links. I was unaware of the close compatibility of the Triton and Makita tracks, so this item might do the trick.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Straightlines said:


> Well no, I haven't and that is at the heart of this thread question. I searched before posting it, and got no hits here on RouterForums or on YouTube. If you have something in mind, then please share.


I think Tom has cover everything you need to know.


----------



## P.W.H. (Feb 16, 2018)

Straightlines said:


> Okay, I'm getting desperate for control and realized that my Makita saw track is the ideal aid, but alas there are NO saw track guides for my Bosch :surprise:! I tried the DeWalt kit because of its many adapters, but it is a failure in 3 or 4 different, but critical, ways. We already know that while the Festool and Makita tracks are nearly identical, good 'ole Festertool creates ALL of its jigging kind of add-ons to work only with Festool, so the Fester guide won't work either, and ditto w/ Makita's. So given that the 1617EVS is one of the most common routers and these tracks have been around for years, I'm hoping that someone has solved this conundrum and will help me out.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Bosch does make track - I own a Bosch track saw - and supposedly there are adapters both for the Bosch jigsaw and the Bosch router(s) to run alongside/on this track.
However, with Bosch making weird decisions about regional availability of their kit .... I don't even know if their tracksaw sells in the US. 

In any event, not sure if any of those adapters have been seen in the wild ;-\


----------



## Nobodi (Oct 22, 2015)

search for bosch part# 2609200143 its a guide rail adapter.


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

I did a search on Bosch USA previously, and just now with this specific part #, and it appears that said adapter is not available here in the USA. Bummer.

I have ordered the Triton adapter Tom suggested. It looks promising because it utilizes a sub-base and I can relatively easily and accurately get that connected to my router without any special machine shop tools; i.e., my drill press will suffice.


----------



## KennK (Mar 7, 2012)

If you had gone the route of the Eurekazone.com EZSMART guide rails you could use their Super Smart Router Kit. I don't think it will convert to use on a Makita track, but maybe I can be proven wrong.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

let us know how it works. Good thing that it's easy to return it if it doesn't fit right.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

KennK said:


> If you had gone the route of the Eurekazone.com EZSMART guide rails you could use their Super Smart Router Kit. I don't think it will convert to use on a Makita track, but maybe I can be proven wrong.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-HscM_vnCk
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHgFTNnW3mo&t=589s


I have this set-up, have used it with the track clamped to the part to cut rabbets/dadoes. Now in the process of trying to adapt the B-300 Bridge to my MFT table so I can eliminate set-up and work a little faster - looks as if I can make a couple of adapters to bolt to the perimeter extrusion on the MFT and mount the bridge brackets to them. If this works out, I can locate the parts with bench dogs in the holes (and the bridge/track squared to the dogs) and move the part along the table as I cut multiple dadoes in a part. The good part, I hope, is that the bridge can mount on either the long or short sides of the MFT and maybe let me cut mirror parts so that the dadoes match - guess it's going to depend on the total width of the parts.

There should be no reason that the grooved bottom plate that mounts to the EZ track couldn't be either modified or replaced with one that fits on the Festool/Makita/Triton track - it's located strictly by the fit between the groove and the raised ridge on the track, the operator has to use one hand on the router and the other on the carriage as he's cutting.


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

P.W.H. said:


> Bosch does make track - I own a Bosch track saw - and supposedly there are adapters both for the Bosch jigsaw and the Bosch router(s) to run alongside/on this track.


The track adaptor we have in the UK (1 600 Z00 00G or simply "OFA") is compatible with both the newer Bosch FSN/Mafell rails and the older Bosch FS rails - which incidentally use exatctly the same size of "hump" as Festool/Makita do. Bosch in the UK state that it is compatible with Festool/Makita rails and it will accommodate the GOF1400/GMF1400 (known as the 1617 in the USA)


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Job and Knock said:


> The track adaptor we have in the UK (1 600 Z00 00G or simply "OFA") is compatible with both the newer Bosch FSN/Mafell rails and the older Bosch FS rails - which incidentally use exatctly the same size of "hump" as Festool/Makita do. Bosch in the UK state that it is compatible with Festool/Makita rails and it will accommodate the GOF1400/GMF1400 (known as the 1617 in the USA)


That looks sweet. I really like the micro-adjust. if available in the USA i'd finally buy a track saw.
earl


----------



## Pat Allen (Dec 25, 2020)

Straightlines said:


> Okay, I'm getting desperate for control and realized that my Makita saw track is the ideal aid, but alas there are NO saw track guides for my Bosch :surprise:! I tried the DeWalt kit because of its many adapters, but it is a failure in 3 or 4 different, but critical, ways. We already know that while the Festool and Makita tracks are nearly identical, good 'ole Festertool creates ALL of its jigging kind of add-ons to work only with Festool, so the Fester guide won't work either, and ditto w/ Makita's. So given that the 1617EVS is one of the most common routers and these tracks have been around for years, I'm hoping that someone has solved this conundrum and will help me out.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pat Allen (Dec 25, 2020)

Straightlines said:


> Okay, I'm getting desperate for control and realized that my Makita saw track is the ideal aid, but alas there are NO saw track guides for my Bosch :surprise:! I tried the DeWalt kit because of its many adapters, but it is a failure in 3 or 4 different, but critical, ways. We already know that while the Festool and Makita tracks are nearly identical, good 'ole Festertool creates ALL of its jigging kind of add-ons to work only with Festool, so the Fester guide won't work either, and ditto w/ Makita's. So given that the 1617EVS is one of the most common routers and these tracks have been around for years, I'm hoping that someone has solved this conundrum and will help me out.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


I realize this post has been a while ago but I am recently trying to find a solution as well with my new Makita saw track; I have the Bosch router also. Looks like EZ Smart has a routing kit that attaches to the Makita saw track. I assume one can use the Bosch router with this.






Ezsmart SSRK for Makita Tracks


Industrial quality track saws. panel saws, saw guides and tools for precision cutting and routing. Achieve professional results, with our innovative, space efficient and safe range of guide rails, cutting and routing tables, clamps and accessories



www.eurekazone.com


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

Pat Allen said:


> I realize this post has been a while ago but I am recently trying to find a solution as well with my new Makita saw track; I have the Bosch router also. Looks like EZ Smart has a routing kit that attaches to the Makita saw track. I assume one can use the Bosch router with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it will be interesting to learn if anyone has successfully gotten this to work and can share the details of how.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is an adapter that works . 





DEWALT Router TrackSaw Guide Adapter (DWS5031) - Track Saw Accessories - Amazon.com


DEWALT Router TrackSaw Guide Adapter (DWS5031) - Track Saw Accessories - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

you use the back edge of the track


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

roofner said:


> you use the back edge of the track


I tried one of those a few years ago, and it didn’t match up, but I don’t recall if I tried the back track, so I returned it and got a Triton. That fits the track but I have to fashion a base plate adapter for it. I haven’t needed it yet, so that adapter project is still waiting for me.


----------



## toolmanlh (Apr 14, 2017)

Job and Knock said:


> The track adaptor we have in the UK (1 600 Z00 00G or simply "OFA") is compatible with both the newer Bosch FSN/Mafell rails and the older Bosch FS rails - which incidentally use exatctly the same size of "hump" as Festool/Makita do. Bosch in the UK state that it is compatible with Festool/Makita rails and it will accommodate the GOF1400/GMF1400 (known as the 1617 in the USA)


Do you know if this is compatible with any of these routers : Bosch Colt (with plunge base), Bosch 1613 evs, Milwaukee 5616, or Triton TRA 001
I just got the Makita track saw and looking at options for using it with a router. Probably will make something but exploring options.


----------

